# Diablosport Intune i1000



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Folks:

So after 6 years, I finally got my first mod! My Intune i1000 showed up in the mail.

It was pretty straightforward to use. The tune didn't take the first time I tried, so I restored my stock tune, retried the 91 octane tune and it took.

In terms of power, it's hard to know for sure (the claim is up to 15 hp and 15 lb ft, but I'm guessing that's on 93 and I live in CA so can't get it). It does feel like the throttle is more responsive and I can power up faster.

In terms of mileage, I can definitely see the impact. 1 mpg less. I've gone from 24 mpg on the highway to 23 mpg. It's strange because it is *exactly* 1 mpg less than I usually get. Mileage also maxes out at *exactly* 23.0 mpg.

So, that's it. Not exactly earth shattering. I'm thinking of getting a custom tune from Diablew. We'll see.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Put the Diablosport tune in tonight and went for a spin. I'm pretty sure I can feel a difference. The engine seems to rev much faster now (throttle response). So seems like there is a power increase...


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

I drove again with the Diablosport tune. I have to say, it's growing on me. The throttle response does seem to be much better.

I've heard the Diablosport is for 93 octane. I'm running on 91 octane. Does anyone know if this is a problem? I don't think I can hear any knocking. Is there any way to check with the OBDII scanner?

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Since the diablo tuner is not a "custom" tune, the PCM should retain its ability to pull timing if there is any knocking so you should be safe as far as detonation. You may see better results if you ran 93 octane or higher, but I understand your pain for not being able to find it. The drag strip I go to once in a while has 100 octane unleaded but I live in kansas so idk about california. Good luck! :cheers


----------

